# Stone Paint



## Aggiemay Macabre (Jul 29, 2011)

What type of paint do you use that can go on skin, doesn't rub off when touched, but comes off in the shower? ( Halloween is on a monday, and i have school the next day!):ninja:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I would think a good brand of theatrical makeup should work. What kind of look are you going for?

BTW, my guess is that something you put on that won't rub off easily probably will take more than a shower to remove.


----------



## Aggiemay Macabre (Jul 29, 2011)

im going for the stone look. i'm dressing up as a weeping angel statue, and i want to look like a statue. im gonna stay in a certain position, and when someone passes me, i will reach out and touch them, and when they look bak, i will freeze in that position. check weeping angels out on youtube and that might give you a better explanation.:xbones:


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

We saw that kind of thing at a couple of amusement parks this summer. The actors were covered head to toe with gray clothing. Their headgear was usually a painted wig. The only parts of their body they actually had to apply makeup to were their face and hands. A couple of them also wore gloves and only had to makeup their faces.

As far as what to put on your skin, I have to vote with RoxyBlue. Cream makeup is pretty easy to deal with, but it also smudges easily. But the tubes or jars are generally small enough to carry with you for touchups.


----------



## bmaskmaker (May 6, 2010)

Once you put the cream theatrical makeup on, then powder it. If you're doing a white/gray stone look you can probably get away with baby powder ... but theatrical make-up suppliers will also sell a translucent powder to set the colors.

Mehron is one of the professional brands.

Here's a page where they describe a monster make-up that references how they powder the colors to set them.

http://www.mehron.com/Monster_Frankenstein_Character_Kit_p/kmp-fr.htm

-- b


----------



## JustJimAZ (Aug 19, 2010)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=YxiiczVadv0

Why not do it entirely without makeup? That's what the lady in the video did, and it worked great!


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

The pantihose idea is genius!!!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...sg=AFQjCNHExsDEKfH8c-g8hd15knEaLEXcCg&cad=rja


----------

